# AAAAHHHH!!! My earring!!!



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

My Kenshin was on my shoulder, nuzzling my cheek. Then all of a sudden, blinding pain! He decided that my small hoop earrings, including my ear, would make a great chew toy! OUCH!!

Has anyone else's rat thought that their earrings would make a great toy?


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Not earrings, but both eyes and my upper lip..


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh ouch!!

I've not had a rat do that to me, but I learned pretty quickly not to put on shiny jewelry with my cockatiel, Logan, around!!

hope it heals fast...

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

oh yes. my girls always tug on my earrings! but it usually doesn't hurt, unless it's a new piercing- and for some reason, they go after the new ones, maybe they sense that they're not healed.

i assume they must be thinking, "oh, you've got something stuck to your ear, here- let me get that off for you..." they think they're doing us a favor.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Nope.. but one of my rats thought I needed a new ear piercing... and two lip piercings for me and one for my boyfriend >.< She's the only one to ever bite my face but now I generally try to keep all rats away from my face.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

One of my new girls bit my lobe after I had put emu oil on. I was freaked out proper! I just have a fear of rat bites, but love my lil girls! Lily the new girl test everything with her teeth tho


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

phaidraft said:


> Not earrings, but both eyes and my upper lip..


Okay, I'm glad it's not just me, then. Because Lilah thought my eyelids and my lips were yummy treats.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Sevilla will not let go of the idea that I need an eyebrow piecing... I have had them kind of mouth my cartilage piercing, but luckily no actual biting...


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I have gauged ears 

My rats love grabbing full hoops so I have had to switch to horseshoe shaped spikes because of it. 


Hoops?!?!

Good lord, the last time I wore hoops the rats thought they were jungle gym bars & I had a rat swinging from either ear... yeeeouch! It was my largest boy that is 2 1/2 pounds & another male that is half his size but weighs in at just over 500 grams.

Can we say NO MORE HOOPS FOR JULIA?


----------



## JadeAmber (Jul 30, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> I have gauged ears


I have guages too, and when my little boy was still young I couldn't let him on my shoulders because he decided they smelled delicious. He has since figured out that my ears are not to be bitten and even lets me put my face close enough to "groom"(kiss) his little head.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

rats don't bite my ears, they may shove there nose deep in my ear canal & sniff/huff... but not nibble,lick or bite

........ my nearly 1 yr old dog thinks ears are yummy


----------



## hipoluvsmud (May 22, 2008)

Frank has definately tried to nibble my silver studs when he's been sitting on my shoulder, but he hasn't managed to get one out (yet). I moved him away pdq, and he hasn't tried it recently. I know he would go for hoops with a vengance though. Something else to add to his stash behind the bookcase.....I gonna have to move it soon and see what else he's taken....


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

JulesMichy said:


> phaidraft said:
> 
> 
> > Not earrings, but both eyes and my upper lip..
> ...


 Oh My God I was so freaked when Albert tried to eat my bottom lip.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Cinnamon discovered my two cartilage piercings decided to taste them once. kinda hurt i think she got my ear.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Milo likes my ears, he sticks his nose in my ear, i have conch piercing, he likes to clean it and give it a nibble, but he never pulls, although I only really wear studs. Although Moscow is like a magpie, is that a thing that rats do then? Steal shiney things? Because Milo doesn't.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I get a little nip on my lips from my girl Koi but she likes my my hair when its up in a bun- she will work on getting it out.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I knew I saw this once before & I just happened to stumble upon it again tonight


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Ahh, teeny adorable baby in a giant ear! Fun!


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

That is one HUUGE gauge! Sooo cute though


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

yup... way big

I'll go to a 00 but that's it. 

When ever I think of body modification I keep it in the back of my mind... "how's this gonna look when I'm 80?"

Keeps things in perspective if you ask me.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a rat who thinks my rings are toys and my lip should have snakebites XD


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

my rat silent always thought it was cute to nibble on my nose but really it hurt


----------



## Caity (Apr 1, 2008)

I can't let Brian near my nostril piercing, and for just a couple days he had a habit of lunging at my eyelids, then never again.


----------

